# でもあります



## kkrrisszz

1. Could you tell me the difference between *も* and *でも　あります* and say a general rule when either is used?

In _Genki I_, we can find the following example:

Pat is Japanese, but a the same time, she is American. (She has dual citizenship)  

The book says we cannot say _Patto mo amerikajin desu_, because the sentence would mean that, in addition to someone who has already been mentioned, Patt is American, too. Instead, the answer should be Patto wa amerikajin demo arimasu. (パットは　アメリカ人　でも　あります。 ) 

That's clear, I completely understand this. Still, I don't know when to use _demo arimasu_ instead of _mo_. Could you clarify it for me, please?

2. What about the following cases? 

I saw a film on Saturday. Tomorrow, I'm seeing (or watching?) a film, too.

昨日、映画を見ました。 
明日*も*、映画を見ます。 
or
昨日は映画を見ました。
明日*も*映画を見ます。
Are they correct?


----------



## uchi.m

kkrrisszz said:


> 1. Could you tell me the difference between *も* and *でも　あります* and say a general rule when either is used?
> 
> In _Genki I_, we can find the following example:
> 
> Pat is Japanese, but a the same time, she is American. (She has dual citizenship)
> 
> The book says we cannot say _Patto mo amerikajin desu_, because the sentence would mean that, in addition to someone who has already been mentioned, Patt is American, too. Instead, the answer should be Patto wa amerikajin demo arimasu. (パットは　アメリカ人　でも　あります。 )
> 
> That's clear, I completely understand this. Still, I don't know when to use _demo arimasu_ instead of _mo_. Could you clarify it for me, please?
> 
> 2. What about the following cases?
> 
> I saw a film on Saturday. Tomorrow, I'm seeing (or watching?) a film, too.
> 
> 昨日、映画を見ました。
> 明日*も*、映画を見ます。
> or
> 昨日は映画を見ました。
> 明日*も*映画を見ます。
> Are they correct?


There is a difference between the copula, です, and (で)ある. The latter would be the equivalent of the verb _to be _whereas the copula may have this meaning, too, but also other meanings, depending on context.

In the context of パットもアメリカ人です, the particle is including Pat in an aforementioned list.

But in the situation you pointed out, which is the fact Pat is either American and Japanese, it is not Pat that is included in any sense, but the fact he has one citizenship, the American one, AND another one, too. So the particle mo should not come together with Pat, but rather with Amerika-jin:


> ＊パットはアメリカ人もです


The copula cannot follow a particle, so there must have another way to put the particle mo between Amerika-jin and the copula. Since the copula should work here as a verb, it is better to replace it with the real verb, (de)aru. (De)aru comes in handy because the de part can stick to the particle mo, which we are intending to put inside, so the sentence as a whole becomes


> パットはアメリカ人でもあります


----------



## q_006

kkrrisszz said:


> 2. What about the following cases?
> 
> I saw a film on Saturday. Tomorrow, I'm seeing (or watching?) a film, too.
> 
> 昨日、映画を見ました。
> 明日*も*、映画を見ます。
> or
> 昨日は映画を見ました。
> 明日*も*映画を見ます。
> Are they correct?



It seems that your sentences imply that you are seeing the same movie yesterday and tomorrow.

I would word: "I saw a film on Saturday. Tomorrow, I'm seeing (or watching?) a film, too." as
昨日、映画を見ました。 そして、明日、映画を見ます

（そして = and or and then)


----------



## uchi.m

q_006 said:


> It seems that your sentences imply that you are seeing the same movie yesterday and tomorrow.
> 
> I would word: "I saw a film on Saturday. Tomorrow, I'm seeing (or watching?) a film, too." as
> 昨日、映画を見ました。 そして、明日、映画を見ます
> 
> （そして = and or and then)



kkrrisszz is right.


----------



## q_006

Oh. So is my sentence... wrong?


----------



## uchi.m

No, but it is neither implied the movie is the same, nor does your sentence have the meaning you gave.


----------



## q_006

So I would have to put 同じ then. Or the sentence would have to be completely different?


----------



## uchi.m

q_006 said:


> So I would have to put 同じ then. Or the sentence would have to be completely different?


きょう、映画を見ました。あしたも見に行きます。= Today, I saw a film. Tomorrow, I'm (going) seeing, too.


----------



## kkrrisszz

uchi.m said:


> There is a difference between the copula, です, and (で)ある. The latter would be the equivalent of the verb _to be _whereas the copula may have this meaning, too, but also other meanings, depending on context.
> 
> In the context of パットもアメリカ人です, the particle is including Pat in an aforementioned list.
> 
> But in the situation you pointed out, which is the fact Pat is either American and Japanese, it is not Pat that is included in any sense, but the fact he has one citizenship, the American one, AND another one, too. So the particle mo should not come together with Pat, but rather with Amerika-jin:
> 
> The copula cannot follow a particle, so there must have another way to put the particle mo between Amerika-jin and the copula. Since the copula should work here as a verb, it is better to replace it with the real verb, (de)aru. (De)aru comes in handy because the de part can stick to the particle mo, which we are intending to put inside, so the sentence as a whole becomes




Thank you very much! We have actually learnt about the verb _aru_, but I have never heard about _dearu_. 

Let me try to make a conclusion: If "too" refers to a *predicate adjective* or a *predicate nominal*  we cannot use も because these come right before the copula in Japanese  (and in this case this is not possible). Thus, instead, we use _demo aru_, or as for "nor/neither" _demo arimasen_ (???). Am I right? 

1. My major is Japanese, but also, English./ My major is Japanese. So is  English.   = 専門は日本語。英語でもあります。　(Okay, it is kind of strange and one  would be more likely to say "My majors are Japanese and English  (専門は日本語と英語です。 ) but I can't think of better examples now.  )

2. How would you say this one?

She is not patient. Nor is helpful. (I know that negation of adjectives is tricky because they change their forms and _desu_ becomes _arimasen_ in this case.  It might look something like: _Kanojo wa [patient] arimasen. [helpful] demo arimasen. _


----------



## q_006

I think you're right.


----------

